# Borgias (Aussprache)



## perpend

Wie spricht man "Borgias" auf Spanisch aus? Ich muss klar machen, dass ich nur ein bisschen Spanisch kann. Mir wäre es am liebsten, wenn Antworten auf Deutsch wären. Danke.

Es gibt eine neue Sendung, die "Borgias" heisst, und es geht um den Vatikan, und eben diese Familie.


----------



## Estopa

Hallo, perpend,

du müsstest das Wort nach den Regeln der spanischen Orthographie wie jedes andere Wort aussprechen.

Das "g" ist ein velarer Laut wie das "-ch" in "Krach" und die Vokale werden diphthongiert. 
Es handelt sich um ein zweisilbiges Wort: Bor-gias


----------



## perpend

Vielen Dank! Genau darum ging es mir. Toll geschildert/erklärt.

Zwei Silben. "g" wie "ch". Diphthong hinten. Klasse.
Thanks for reading my mind!

P.S. Tut mir Leid, dass ich auf Englisch geschrieben habe. In der Sendung in den USA
wird es so in etwa ausgesprochen: _Borschass_.

Ich hoffe, Du verstehst. Ich habe mir die ganze Zeit gedacht, dass es nicht so auf
Spanisch ausgesprochen wird.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Ich habe mich erinnert, dass mir der Name _Borgia_ in Italien begegnet ist. Und auf Italienisch würde der Name etwa so ausgesprochen, wie Du die Aussprache beschreibst, Perpend (nur ohne das "s" am Ende; das machen die Italiener nicht): [bordʒa]

Auf Spanisch heißt dieselbe Familie offenbar _Borja_. Das habe ich gerade aus der Wikipedia entnommen:



> Die *Borgia* (italienisch) oder *Borja* (spanisch) waren eine aus Spanien stammende Adelsfamilie.
> Die Borgia stammen aus dem Süden Aragóns, vor allem aus Valencia und Játiva. Die Familie kam zu Beginn des 15. Jahrhunderts in Italien zu Macht und Reichtum, vor allem durch die beiden Borgia-Päpste Kalixt III. (1455–1458) und Alexander VI. (1492–1503), die zum Inbegriff des Nepotismus geworden sind.(...)


Oh, und aus der spanischen Fassung der Wikipedia entnehme ich, dass (zumindest für das damalige Spanisch oder das Aragonesische) die Aussprache wohl auch korrekt ist:



> Los *Borgia* (originalmente Borja) fueron una familia valenciana establecida en Játiva, España, y posteriormente en Gandía, procedente de Borja, Aragón,[1] muy influyente durante el Renacimiento. Su nombre original fue _Borja_ *(['bɔɾ·tʃa])*, siendo un apellido aragonés, procedente de su localidad de origen, pero su grafía fue italianizada, siendo más conocidos como Borgia. (...)


----------



## Estopa

perpend said:


> Vielen Dank! Genau darum ging es mir. Toll geschildert/erklärt.



Gern geschehen! 

@Sowka Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, jemals den Namen "Borja" im Geschichtsunterricht gehört zu haben. Die Familie wird auch im heutigen Spanien "Borgia" (mit der gewohnten spanischen Aussprache) genannt. Das ist wohl auch der Grund, weshalb die Fernsehsendung "Los Borgia" und nicht "Los Borja" genannt wurde.

"Borja" ist heutzutage ein beliebter Jungenvorname.


----------



## ErOtto

Estopa said:


> Gern geschehen!
> 
> @Sowka Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, jemals den Namen "Borja" im Geschichtsunterricht gehört zu haben. Die Familie wird auch im heutigen Spanien "Borgia" (mit der gewohnten spanischen Aussprache) genannt. Das ist wohl auch der Grund, weshalb die Fernsehsendung "Los Borgia" und nicht "Los Borja" genannt wurde.


 
Es que Sowka sólo ha comentado que el apellido Borgia proviene de Borja, no que a los Borgia (italianos) en España se les llame Borja.


----------



## Estopa

Sowka said:


> Ich habe mich erinnert, dass mir der Name _Borgia_ in Italien begegnet ist. Und auf Italienisch würde der Name etwa so ausgesprochen, wie Du die Aussprache beschreibst, Perpend (nur ohne das "s" am Ende; das machen die Italiener nicht): [bordʒa]
> 
> Auf Spanisch heißt dieselbe Familie offenbar _Borja_. Das habe ich gerade aus der Wikipedia entnommen:
> 
> Oh, und aus der spanischen Fassung der Wikipedia entnehme ich, dass (zumindest für das damalige Spanisch oder das Aragonesische) die Aussprache wohl auch korrekt ist:


 


ErOtto said:


> Es que Sowka sólo ha comentado que el apellido Borgia proviene de Borja, no que a los Borgia (italianos) en España se les llame Borja.


 
Wenn ich Sowka richtig verstanden habe, ging es ihm darum, dass laut Wikipedia die Aussprache der Familiennamen "Borgia" bzw. "Borja" fast gleich ist ([bordʒa]/(['bɔɾ·tʃa]) und dass die Sprechweise des Wortes in der amerikanischen Fassung der Sendung deshalb auch so sein sollte, wie von perpend geschildert (_Borschass)_. 

Perpend hatte aber gefragt, wie der Name in Spanien ausgesprochen wird. 

Wenn ich etwas missverstanden haben sollte, bitte ich um Entschuldigung!


----------



## perpend

Ich danke Euch allen nochmals. Die Links sind interessant, Sowka. Die hätte ich selber finden/suchen sollen.

Aber es stimmt, Estopa, meine Anfrage ging um die *spanische* Aussprache! Da ich eben neugierig war/bin.

Ich bitte auch um Entschuldigung, falls das nicht klar war.


----------



## ErOtto

Estopa said:


> Perpend hatte aber gefragt, wie der Name in Spanien ausgesprochen wird.



Wie *Borja*, aber mit einem *I* zwischen *J/G* und *A*. 

Nein, jetzt ernst gemeint... wie *Sowka* es beschieben hat.

Ausserdem, gibt es nichts zu entschuldigen... niemand hat etwas missverstanden, niemand hat sich 'nicht richtig' ausgedrückt. 

Der (italienische) Nachname *Borgia*, welcher vom Spanischem *Borja* abstammt wird auf Spanisch ebenfalls *Borgia* ausgesprochen... und zwar so, wie *Estopa* unter #2 erklärt hat. 

Gruss
ErOtto


----------

